# Question about G scale train sets



## texmaster

I'm thinking about adding one to my Halloween decorations but it would require me to possibly add some cars and lights with some oraments to make it a Halloween theme. My question is do you have to go real expensive to get a G scale train to pull a little extra weight? And is there a real advange to go with a power supply train vs battery powered?

Remember, I'm probably only going to use this once a year for one night and I dont want it real expensive if something happens.


----------



## Big Ed

texmaster said:


> I'm thinking about adding one to my Halloween decorations but it would require me to possibly add some cars and lights with some oraments to make it a Halloween theme. My question is do you have to go real expensive to get a G scale train to pull a little extra weight? And is there a real advange to go with a power supply train vs battery powered?
> 
> Remember, I'm probably only going to use this once a year for one night and I dont want it real expensive if something happens.


You don't have to get an expensive one. I have a battery powered el cheapo for under the tree, it has been going now for around 20 + years.
I also have a Bachmann transformer powered el cheapo for under the tree too, that has been going for the same amount of time.
I would go with the transformer powered locomotive. It does have a little more pulling power. I don't think the battery ones smoke?
My 2 cents.

Transformer powered on the outside rail the battery powered on the inside.


----------



## texmaster

thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## texmaster

Is ARISTO CRAFT a good brand?


----------



## Big Ed

I would say so, though I don't have any RMT is affiliated or the same company and I like their products.
One thing, when they first list something wait a while it seems as they always have it at a cheaper price a month later on "sale".
RMT does the same thing.


----------



## texmaster

big ed said:


> I would say so, though I don't have any RMT is affiliated or the same company and I like their products.
> One thing, when they first list something wait a while it seems as they always have it at a cheaper price a month later on "sale".
> RMT does the same thing.


ok thanks! They are pricy. Can you use any G scale track with them?


----------



## Big Ed

texmaster said:


> ok thanks! They are pricy. Can you use any G scale track with them?


That I don't know but I would think G scale is G scale.
Here is a set for $189, then you could get a few cars too?
They do sell track too.



http://www.aristocraft.com/ART21301C-0-4-0-SWITCHER-PRR-BLK-WCABOOSE_p_4410.html

You think they would have a starter set.
For cars I would think looking on e bay would be cheaper.
But you have to watch with the RMT O gauge people buy a bunch at say $25 for a 2 pack of cars on sale. Then they wait a while and list that $25 2 car pack for $59.99 on e bay.
I am going back to their site and have a look.

Any G is not cheap, why not an O gauge for a Halloween train?
They have a bunch of Halloween cars on the market, plus engines that scream for sound.  They also have accessories in O for Halloween. 
I was just looking at one the other day I will go see if I can find it again.


----------



## texmaster

big ed said:


> That I don't know but I would think G scale is G scale.
> Here is a set for $189, then you could get a few cars too?
> They do sell track too.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aristocraft.com/ART21301C-0-4-0-SWITCHER-PRR-BLK-WCABOOSE_p_4410.html
> 
> You think they would have a starter set.
> For cars I would think looking on e bay would be cheaper.
> But you have to watch with the RMT O gauge people buy a bunch at say $25 for a 2 pack of cars on sale. Then they wait a while and list that $25 2 car pack for $59.99 on e bay.
> I am going back to their site and have a look.
> 
> Any G is not cheap, why not an O gauge for a Halloween train?
> They have a bunch of Halloween cars on the market, plus engines that scream for sound.  They also have accessories in O for Halloween.
> I was just looking at one the other day I will go see if I can find it again.


I didn't think O would work on the ground as well. I've got quite a bit of o guage but you might be right it could be the way to go. I will need more track!

My only concern there is I have no cheap O. Its all expensive stuff.


----------



## Big Ed

Are you planning on running this outside?


To your PM, Tex sent me a PM I told him to reply here as others might want to jump in to the conversation.
Tex said,
Seems pretty pricy to me but I wanted your opinion. Yes you get a lot of cars but really if I spend 200 more ish I could get it brand new.

Thoughts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221270939066?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649[/QUOTE]
Ed said,
Well cars go for around $55 new on the Aristo craft site that would be $385 new for 7 cars, the new engine and tender with caboose is $189 that is $575ish for everything new that is with an extra too the caboose. I would want new. If I were you.
The thing about his is the Hersey name. do you really need all those cars? How big is the track going to span?
What are your plans for running the G scale?


----------



## texmaster

big ed said:


> Are you planning on running this outside?
> 
> 
> To your PM, Tex sent me a PM I told him to reply here as others might want to jump in to the conversation.
> Tex said,
> Seems pretty pricy to me but I wanted your opinion. Yes you get a lot of cars but really if I spend 200 more ish I could get it brand new.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221270939066?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Ed said,
> Well cars go for around $55 new on the Aristo craft site that would be $385 new for 7 cars, the new engine and tender with caboose is $189 that is $575ish for everything new that is with an extra too the caboose. I would want new. If I were you.
> The thing about his is the Hersey name. do you really need all those cars? How big is the track going to span?
> What are your plans for running the G scale?


Hi Ed,

The only reason for the G scale was for Christmas outside during the day and Halloween. With O I'll have to get boards for the grass to keep the track steady. I thought the kids would like a larger train to look at which is why I was looking at G


----------



## Big Ed

I would be afraid of someone stealing it, especially around Halloween.
What area do you hail from. (or state)

( I was looking at your other posts trying to figure that out)


----------



## texmaster

big ed said:


> I would be afraid of someone stealing it, especially around Halloween.
> What area do you hail from. (or state)
> 
> ( I was looking at your other posts trying to figure that out)


lol north dallas in Texas

I wouldn't take it out until Halloween night but I thought a G would be harder to steal which is why I was looking at it.


----------



## Big Ed

This is what you really should have bought then.
Had track too. An excellent deal if he was closer I might have got it.
Just what I need. 

You would be the neighborhood hit. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18824


----------



## Big Ed

It still might be for sale, I wonder if it sold?


----------



## texmaster

I can see the headline now: "Local man murdered by wife after Fedex Delivery"


----------



## Big Ed

texmaster said:


> I can see the headline now: "Local man murdered by wife after Fedex Delivery"


Why? She would want it all for herself? 

But can you see the kids lined up around the block waiting to take a ride through the Spooky forest you made?
Dress your self as the Grim Reaper.


----------



## James Stoker

I see G scale train sets for sale on Craig's for cheap all the time. I would check there.


----------



## Don Trinko

Make sure you know what you are getting if you buy G scale. Some sets are battery operated with plastic track. Don


----------



## texmaster

I went with Aristo Craft. Spent more money than I wanted but I think I got a quality train.

Waiting for the track to come in.


----------



## Big Ed

Hey Text you might want to rethink about buying Aristo G scale.

I just got this e mail from them,


Polk’s Will Close Its Doors 12-31-13

October 1st, 2013

Since 1935, we have provided service and innovation to the Hobby industry. In this latest downturn, we cut back staff to the minimum required to survive. Then the government battle over the debt ceiling drove the consumer market down even further.

We’ve managed to stay in business, but the continued depression for the consumer has caused us to fall into debt that is unsustainable. We have put several million dollars into product development over recent years, but the need for customers to cut back on non-essentials has caused this investment to be lacking in returns.

We have seen leisure activities like golf courses plunge in popularity, as funds for such recreation have dried up. It seems to be the same for hobby time investments. Our products are no longer inexpensive as they were in the 1930s-era Depression. The cost of manufacturing along with minimum production runs and long lead times has caused a lack of ability to continue as a sustainable entity. It’s no longer a business!

It has been a pleasure to help our creative consumer base to enjoy their hobby and we have no regrets in doing so. Our business grew every year until the 2008 as the recession caused a shrinking of the mindset to stay active in our large-scale model train arena. We know that smaller scales have remained viable, but the higher cost of Large Scale trains and the space required to run them have not maintained their share of the market. Our airplane R/C portion of our business was lost when our patented frequency changer was lost to the 2.4Ghz portion of the marketplace, with no frequency compounds needed any longer.

For 80 years, the Polk family has made a fair living in the Hobby industry. I can’t help but remember the scores of co-workers that have helped make this organization as special as it was. Thanks to them all, but notably: Gil Rose, B.M. Song, J.K. Kim, Sam Kimm, Tom Flynn, Cliff Crane, Charlie Binder, Marvin Binder, John and Sherry Shievdayal, Aixa Lebron, Joe Bamberger, David Newell, Walter Matuch, John Mikesh, Navin Shievdayal, Marguerite Hubert (Rose), Michael J. Vickey, Jonathan Polk, Scott Polk, Fred Polk, Irwin Polk, Nathan Polk, Maryann Polk Bob Calandra, George Adams, Michael Hauptmann and so many others, it would take a book to list them all. While I can’t list all the hundreds that were part of the team, they remain in my heart and mind.

Our humble thanks to our loyal customers. Our apologies for not being able to keep this almost 80-year-old business going. It’s a heartbreaker for us all.


All the best,
The Polk Family


----------



## texmaster

I doubt they will let me return it now. I've had it for almost a week


----------



## Big Ed

texmaster said:


> I doubt they will let me return it now. I've had it for almost a week


Well for what your using it for it should last many many years, I forgot you got one.

Maybe buy some parts that you might need now?
Though I would have to see one to figure out what parts you might need years from now.

Like I told you I only have that one Bachmann, and I would say that it is "cheaper" made then yours? And it has lasted me a long time now....knock on wood. But I only run it Christmas time. Yours should be good for a long time.

What one did you get?
WHERES THE PICTURE!


----------



## texmaster

big ed said:


> Well for what your using it for it should last many many years, I forgot you got one.
> 
> Maybe buy some parts that you might need now?
> Though I would have to see one to figure out what parts you might need years from now.
> 
> Like I told you I only have that one Bachmann, and I would say that it is "cheaper" made then yours? And it has lasted me a long time now....knock on wood. But I only run it Christmas time. Yours should be good for a long time.
> 
> What one did you get?
> WHERES THE PICTURE!


----------



## Big Ed

Nice, find yourself a Santa Claus to put in the cab. :thumbsup:

Did you get any cars?


----------



## texmaster

big ed said:


> Nice, find yourself a Santa Claus to put in the cab. :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you get any cars?


I did. have 4 so far and a caboose. so I'm OK keeping the engine?


----------



## Big Ed

texmaster said:


> I did. have 4 so far and a caboose. so I'm OK keeping the engine?


I don't know are you? It is yours. 

I did a little research on them and I really can't find anything negative about their G scale.
Others say they are well made and perform good. And they are sad to see them give up production of the G scale trains.
Maybe by the time you need parts, (if you ever do) someone will have them?
Your only going to run it around Christmas time? I think you should be good for many years.

If it was mine I would find out what parts seem to fail the most if any and buy some to put away. But that is me....overkill?
I never really ran G except my cheap one around the Holidays under the tree and yours has a lot more quality built into it.

Maybe give Polks a call and see if they would recommend any parts that might fail so you can stock up a little?
One I can think of is the couplers? Unless G scale couplers are all a like.
There are a few more companies who still make G scale.

But like I said I am not into them so I can't really give you any sound advice about parts and the like. 
I don't think there are many G men as members here or I guess they would say something?:dunno:


Strange.....right after you buy one they say that they are giving up making them.
I thought I only had luck like that.


----------

